# Zero Turn Mower Question?



## nkbigdog (Oct 9, 2011)

Do any of them have Brakes? I have a friend that is looking to purchase a new mower.  He want one with a larger deck but able negotiate tight areas.  He is under the impression they don't have conventional brakes.  I have no idea; He also has one slight hill not enough to turn over by far.  Also he is under the impression Zero turns are for flat ground.  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## deadend (Oct 9, 2011)

Your friend may be beyond hope.. Everything he wants can be provided with a zero turn mower.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 9, 2011)

It is exactly like any other hydro mower.  No brakes...just forwards and reverse.  You want to slow down? Just put the lever further back than you already have it.

If he has a hill, get grippier tires.  Only problem is that with zero turns, the more aggressive the tread on the tires, the more likely he'll tear up his grass when he turns.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 9, 2011)

There is absolutely no need for brakes on these mowers.  With the hydro controlling the direction of drive of each rear wheel you can stop much quicker than with brakes.


----------



## safebuilder (Oct 9, 2011)

Mowing on a hill is not a problem and control is exc on my husky xp model


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2011)

With my exmark, if you are going down a hill and need to make a sharp turn you will tear up the lawn. I have to go forward and back straight up.


----------

